# When and When Not to Use



## guest Jon (Jul 19, 2010)

I have been looking at various trip scenarios to use for the 25000-plus points I have built up.

It seems that some trips save you a lot more than others.

For example, I can go from the Bay area (San Francisco) to Denver in a bedroom on the California Zephyr for 20,000 points, where if I paid for the trip (in mid-November) it would cost me more than $1,000! So using the AGR gets me about 5 cents per point, a really good deal.

Yet if I take the business class on the Northeast Regional from DC to New York after flying into DC in October, I would give up 6500 points and only get about 1.75 cents per point, as it's about a $100 ride.

If I take the San Joaquin from the Bay area to LA/San Diego, I use 2000 points and get about 2.46 cents per point based on a AAA fare of about $66.

So do those of you with a lot of experience in AGR redemption hold back your points and use mainly for long-distance trains and sleepers since those apparently give you the biggest bang for the buck, so to speak?

BTW on the redemption site, I see where Amtrak generally sells points based on a 2.75 mile per point figure.


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 19, 2010)

*I use my AGR points for sleeper accommodations on long distance routes.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Except for "Special routes" like the Downeaster/Surfliners in Calf etc.)most of us save our points for LD trips especially when the buckets are High such as during the Summer and Weekends! As you say, more bang for the buck, for instance a Bedroom that might cost $1,400+ on the EB in the summer from CHI-SEA is the same amount of points as when it costs $476(low bucket!)Remeber that includes transportation and sleeper with meals for two people

so thats a great use of points!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 20, 2010)

My "rule" for deciding whether to by or use points is to get a redemption rate of at least 3-4 cents per point! That is mostly done with LD sleeper travel! Below that rate of return, I will buy a ticket.

Depending on the buckets, I usually get 5-6 cents per point. However on a few segments, I have received a value of over 12 cents per point!


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Jul 20, 2010)

I use my points for most of my LD trips but when I don't have enough or want to save them for a more expensive trip I will pay for one way and use points for the other. I always check the actual fare and use the points for the more expensive leg.

My daughter will be attending college in DC this fall and if you book at least 2 weeks in advance most Regional trains are $49 each way. You need to use 3,000 AGR points for this trip so the return is under 2%. Hardly worth using points since I average 4-5% on most LD trips. However if the $49 fare isn't available then I would consider using

Bill


----------



## darien-l (Jul 20, 2010)

I would say that 3,000 points for coach in the Northeast zone is a pretty sweet deal. The key is the flexibility you have -- you can get on any Regional that's not sold out, and they can run up to $127 one-way WAS to NYP, and more to BOS. You can also get a pretty long trip for 3,000 points, like WAS-Montreal, or WAS-Toronto. Acelas and business class in the Northeast zone, on the other hand, are not a very good deal.


----------



## darien-l (Jul 20, 2010)

Another great deal is special routes, of course. For example, going from Portland to Vancouver on the Cascades for only 1,000 points is pretty sweet.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 20, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> My "rule" for deciding whether to by or use points is to get a redemption rate of at least 3-4 cents per point! That is mostly done with LD sleeper travel! Below that rate of return, I will buy a ticket.
> 
> Depending on the buckets, I usually get 5-6 cents per point. However on a few segments, I have received a value of over 12 cents per point!


I missed out on the true 1 Zone Kansas City-Columbus (WI) Loophole, but at 30,000 Points for Roomette (not counting the 3,000 Point rebate) it's still a good value (about 7 cents/Point). Of course people think I have really gone off the long end for wanting to take 6 days on train to get to Chicago-I just reply "I wish it was 7!" But a really great value was getting Business Class CHI-KCY via STL for only 1,500 Points.


----------



## City of Miami (Jul 20, 2010)

To me one of the best plusses of AGR is the ability to buy a roomette on a LD train in the summer at pretty much the last minute when the price is maximized. That worked for me really well recently: I had to many other dependent factors to book way ahead for cheaper price but with AGR it doesn't matter! My SAS-PDX ticket was over $1600 or $00.08 per point - my pesonal best


----------



## rrdude (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm conflicted whether or not to burn 70,000 for use on a RT Auto Train trip next April. We ARE going to Florida one way or the other, and have taken the AT a half dozen times or so, but that 70K figure is just killing me.

The "price" for 5 of us RT, in two bedrooms, with an SUV is right at $2995, so the point-per-dollar rate is about 4.3, not bad, but it "hurts" spending that 70K on such a short trip........

Grrrr, what to do, what to do........

OPPS! Major math error, I'd be burning 110,000K, yikes, that makes it only 2.7 per...Oh my....

Flying 5 pax,SWA BWI-->Ft. Myers = $1,200, Car Rental for a week = $600....


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

As a recent President said: "Do the math!" (he couldn't!  )If you are going to spend the same amount anyway it's worth it to pay and get the points IMO! A redemption rate of 2.7 is a loss, this way you get the train ride ,the AT is pretty sweet even if a short LD ride),have your own vehicle and miss the hassle @ airports and doing paperwork etc. If it's friends will they reimburse you, if family it's your treat correct! Go for the train!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 21, 2010)

Personally, I've never taken the AT. The main reason is that to get to Lorton, I have to drive I-95 (or some other roads) from RI to past Washington! That is no fun.



But I find the drive south of Washington to be very easy and enjoyable!



I know it can't, but if the AT began north of NYC, I'd be more likely to take it!


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Jul 21, 2010)

Price it as two one ways and see what the fares are. Maybe use points for the more expensive leg and pay for the cheapest. That way you recover some of your points, especially if you use the AGR Mastercard.

Bill J



rrdude said:


> I'm conflicted whether or not to burn 70,000 for use on a RT Auto Train trip next April. We ARE going to Florida one way or the other, and have taken the AT a half dozen times or so, but that 70K figure is just killing me.
> 
> The "price" for 5 of us RT, in two bedrooms, with an SUV is right at $2995, so the point-per-dollar rate is about 4.3, not bad, but it "hurts" spending that 70K on such a short trip........
> 
> ...


----------



## LA Resident (Jul 22, 2010)

darien-l said:


> Another great deal is special routes, of course. For example, going from Portland to Vancouver on the Cascades for only 1,000 points is pretty sweet.


Or LA-San Francisco on the San Joaquins, round-trip for only 2,000 points!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

LA Resident said:


> darien-l said:
> 
> 
> > Another great deal is special routes, of course. For example, going from Portland to Vancouver on the Cascades for only 1,000 points is pretty sweet.
> ...


Even better is BayArea-San Diego in Business class for 1,500 points! (Thruway from OKJ/EMY/SFO to Santa Barbara (overnight or day trip),the the Surfliner to San Diego!

Great scenery, beats the desert route thru Bakersfield!


----------



## rrdude (Jul 22, 2010)

WMJ_NJ said:


> Price it as two one ways and see what the fares are. Maybe use points for the more expensive leg and pay for the cheapest. That way you recover some of your points, especially if you use the AGR Mastercard.
> 
> Bill J
> 
> ...


Good Idea! Since the return is almost twice the Southbound, I just may do that!


----------



## PaulM (Jul 23, 2010)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> But a really great value was getting Business Class CHI-KCY via STL for only 1,500 Points.


You may have answered a question I've had. Namely, can you change trains with a 1000 point (1500 BC) special route redemption? I had in mind GBB-SPI or QCY-CHM, both changing in CHI. But CHI-KCY changing in STL would be the same.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jul 23, 2010)

Shanghai said:


> *I use my AGR points for sleeper accommodations on long distance routes.*


I also use my points for LD sleeper accommodations. I really enjoy the coast to coast travel by train. This is usually my rest and relaxation trip during the first two weeks in May. There are fewer children and a lot less noise and often a smaller crowd on the trains and at the stations but lately I have started to notice more and larger crowds at the stations. This is good for Amtrak  but not so great :mellow: for the older and in my case a slower people. :blush:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 24, 2010)

PaulM said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > But a really great value was getting Business Class CHI-KCY via STL for only 1,500 Points.
> ...


Actually #303 (CHI-STL) becomes #313 (STL-KCY)!





But the answer is *YES*! In California, I took the Capitol Corridor (SAC-OKJ), a Thurway (OKJ-SBA) and a Surfliner (SBA-LAX) - all Special Routes - for 1,000 points!


----------

